
Monte – Intelligent workflow, designed for websites - sfinciuc
https://onmonte.com
======
sfinciuc
Hey there,

We built an awesome CMS for about a year now. We launched, but got a pretty
low conversion. Therefore, decided to pivot aggressively, from a site-builder
towards a user-centred environment.

We still use Monte CMS, but in a different workflow. The client requests a
website, the developer makes it in 5 days, and afterwards if he likes
everything.. he can sign-up for a monthly subscription, for the hosting, CMS,
co-pilot.

It's an entirely new system, and would really love to know what you guys
think.

All the best!

------
grigdodon
The reason we pivoted is that we understood that people aren't usually ready
to build their websites, due to their lack of design skills. Therefore, we
decided that we can add co-pilots which are developing websites for clients in
5 days, using our product, Monte CMS.

